# 58 in Oct, still going BIG!!



## enduro06 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hit Tombestone on 7/21 at Highland Mountain Park NH! Tombestone is an awesome drop which rolls right into a sweet double!! Highly recommend!!


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

:eekster::eekster::eekster:


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I need a bigger (hit) bike


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zappin1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Yeowzah!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Grey Power :thumbsup:


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

Us 50+ dudes can still get done!!! Hell yeah!!!!! That bad ass!!!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice. I'm 57 and was just wondering if it's time to sell my dirt jumper but confess that's really more about funding another bike vs going for it.

Again, nice work!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Heck Yeah..you rock....that pic is awesome....I will be at Whistler in Sept...but I am only 52 and 9 months


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

On a 24” wheeler to boot ^^

Bugger that!!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

targnik said:


> On a 24" wheeler to boot ^^
> 
> Bugger that!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


it's a 26


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it's a 26


Lol!! Just yanking your chain...

I'm envious 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------

